# 2015 Replacements



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are the does that I'm thinking about keeping as replacements. What do y'all think about them? And the last one is a Jr. Herd sire.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well there's only 2 that fit your ranch name so your gonna have to for sure send me the first girl and the black paint


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha the first is my first wether bred doe and a real nice doe overall!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look nice!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks all but the two black heads are 8 months old. And the two of them are 6 months old.?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the butt on the first one and the sweet face on the cream/white. She looks so sweet!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks yes the white one is very sweet! She is a 94% boer she comes from an angora cross doe we bought for 11 dollars at a sale. Boy did she pay for herself!!!


----------



## bongogramma (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look nice. They all have good bone.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls! I like the black belted paint and solid black does the most.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the black head with black on her front legs


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, RPC that black head is half Nubian, but boy is she wide!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Crossroads yes the solid black is by far my favorite! And she is the biggest lap dog, she'll just follow you around till you pet her.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking goats.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice looking girls, congrats!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you I'm super excited to see them grow!


----------

